# David Ellsworth piece



## SeanPEvans (Jun 18, 2020)

A little while back I bought some outrageous Red Toon from @FranklinWorkshops and then sent a piece of it down to David Ellsworth. As anyone who knows his work can imagine, he’s quite the wood nut, so I knew it would be right up his alley. Today I received this piece from him and wanted to share it with all who appreciate beautifully turned objects, and just amazing wood in general. Thanks again Larry, it really is some of the prettiest wood I’ve ever seen! 

Red Toon, 2.5” diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm sure all turners on here know of David Ellsworth. He's a national treasure and clearly one of the most accomplished turners alive. I'm honored and humbled that he would turn a piece of my wood. It is gorgeous. Thanks Sean for making this happen.

To refresh everyone's memory, here is the board Sean purchased from me.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 18, 2020)

Stunning, wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 18, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'm sure all turners on here know of David Ellsworth. He's a national treasure and clearly one of the most accomplished turners alive. I'm honored and humbled that he would turn a piece of my wood. It is gorgeous. Thanks Sean for making this happen.
> 
> To refresh everyone's memory, here is the board Sean purchased from me.
> 
> View attachment 189050


My pleasure! He himself referred to it as outrageous and commented that it was his first time working with it. And I absolutely have to agree, David’s a living national treasure.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 18, 2020)

Very cool that he not only turned it but that you now have it. Though from what I've seen your work is right up there as well!

Did he sign it for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 18, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Very cool that he not only turned it but that you now have it. Though from what I've seen your work is right up there as well!
> 
> Did he sign it for you?


That’s kind of you, but I don’t know that I’ll ever be there :D

But yes, it’s signed and dated.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 18, 2020)

@SeanPEvans , a couple of threads and posts these last weeks have just set the bar of what Wood Barter is all about in my opinion. I think this post is absolutely in that category. As a new turner (relatively speaking) I know of him and some of his work, etc; but to actually see a piece like this is incredible. 

Now, for the next piece of this, please give me a little latitude to draw a comparison. I am a car nut. Maybe not the most hard core, but a nut. Some of the cars going across the auction blocks these days are amazing, but a lot of times it is about the providence (I think I have the correct word, please forgive me if I just blew my story). It is the back story of the car. The most recent; earlier this year, was the mustang Steve McQueen drove in Bullitt. It went for millions more than it ever should have being just a beat up, unrestored, 68 390 car. I feel as though this turned piece is like that....it has @FranklinWorkshops wood, turned by someone so respected; and now you are sharing it with us!!! Thank you Sean.

And no, I am not putting you up on a pedestal, but I have, like @Steve in VA , admired your work, stopped scrolling and just admired. I am very grateful you participate and share the way you do. I certainly appreciate your sharing and you.

V/R
Garry

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 18, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @SeanPEvans , a couple of threads and posts these last weeks have just set the bar of what Wood Barter is all about in my opinion. I think this post is absolutely in that category. As a new turner (relatively speaking) I know of him and some of his work, etc; but to actually see a piece like this is incredible.
> 
> Now, for the next piece of this, please give me a little latitude to draw a comparison. I am a car nut. Maybe not the most hard core, but a nut. Some of the cars going across the auction blocks these days are amazing, but a lot of times it is about the providence (I think I have the correct word, please forgive me if I just blew my story). It is the back story of the car. The most recent; earlier this year, was the mustang Steve McQueen drove in Bullitt. It went for millions more than it ever should have being just a beat up, unrestored, 68 390 car. I feel as though this turned piece is like that....it has @FranklinWorkshops wood, turned by someone so respected; and now you are sharing it with us!!! Thank you Sean.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Garry, I really appreciate all that! I absolutely love this site, and have since I discovered it over a year ago...easily the friendliest site I’ve ever participated in, and I count myself grateful to be a part of it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 6


----------



## jasonb (Jun 18, 2020)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 18, 2020)

Man its getting sappy in here. I agree with what has been said though. And @Gdurfey, its "provenance". That's what you were looking for but I knew what you meant. Just letting you know. No disrespect intended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 18, 2020)

For those new to turning, here is a link showing some of David Ellsworth's creations and a little about his life. You can see why I called him a national treasure. I've only been in the same room with him twice and that was many years ago. I'm thrilled he is still going strong. https://www.turninggallery.org/david-ellsworth.html

Here is a video made in 2017 about his life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 18, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Man its getting sappy in here. I agree with what has been said though. And @Gdurfey, its "provenance". That's what you were looking for but I knew what you meant. Just letting you know. No disrespect intended.



None taken!!!! Thanks Eric, seriously. I knew it wasn't right but I could not get my fingertips to type the correct word!!!!!!!!!!! Brain has been doing that a lot lately, just off a little......hmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2020)

That’s fantastic! I love the wood, the finished piece, and the provenance!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 18, 2020)

Absolutely wonderful piece. Certainly an excellent addition to your collection!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 18, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> None taken!!!! Thanks Eric, seriously. I knew it wasn't right but I could not get my fingertips to type the correct word!!!!!!!!!!! Brain has been doing that a lot lately, just off a little......hmmmmm


As an older person, I can assure you it will only get worse. Just don't worry about it. There will always be young folks like Eric around to correct you (and me).

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 18, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous and love the back story. Definitely something to treasure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 18, 2020)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Absolutely wonderful piece. Certainly an excellent addition to your collection!


Definitely! I’m a sucker for his work... bought my first piece from him during a class back in 2002 and have been adding ever since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 18, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous piece.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 18, 2020)

Rocking RP said:


> Absolutely gorgeous piece.


It’s is pretty spectacularly figured piece of wood.


----------



## TimR (Jun 18, 2020)

Great story and beautiful turning to have in your collection!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2020)

Congrats to all involved! Spectacular background, story, and turning! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chatometry (Aug 11, 2021)

@SeanPEvans
Thanks for sharing this story.
Would you happen to still have some cutoffs from that Red Toon board?
If so, I would like to measure its chatoyance - all I need is a small block or strip - at least 130*40*2mm (with fibers roughly along the 130mm direction). 
Whatever the answer, thanks!
Paolo


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2021)

chatometry said:


> @SeanPEvans
> Thanks for sharing this story.
> Would you happen to still have some cutoffs from that Red Toon board?
> If so, I would like to measure its chatoyance - all I need is a small block or strip - at least 130*40*2mm (with fibers roughly along the 130mm direction).
> ...


It’s been over 6 months since Sean last posted, FYI. Chuck


----------



## chatometry (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you! :)
Paolo


----------

